# Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread



## Takei Naodar (16. Dezember 2010)

*Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe ja vor ein paar Tagen ein neuartiges Design für einen kombinierten
Radial- und Axiallüfter vorgestellt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/nvidia-themenabend/130038-verbesserung-der-kuehler.html

Ich würde hierzu jetzt mal gerne eure Meinungen hören, da dieses Design in 
der Endstufe (die Sachen im Thread sind nur Beispiele ein fertiges Design hab ich aber bei mir auf dem PC)
gegenüber einem normalen Radiallüfter einen deutlich erhöten Luftdurchsatz bietet. 
Besonders wenn der erhöhte Luftuchsatz in weniger U/min umgesetzt wird düfte das sich ja sehr
ohrenschonend bemerkbar machen.



Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder:

ich-glaub-ich-spinne-breites-Bild
der reine Lüfter


ich-glaub-ich-spinne-noch-so-ein
und nochmal jetzt beispielmäßig in ne GTX480 eingebaut (die hätte ja etwas mehr Luft nötig XD)



So, was denkt ihr?

MFG Takei Naodar


EDIT: Da ich den Verdacht habe das diese Modelle hier für die Fertigen gehalten werden nochmal an dieser Stelle....
DIESE MODELLE SIND NUR ZUR DEMONSTRATION UND ENTSPRECHEN NICHT DEN FERTIGEN!!!
Sie zeigen nur eine theoretische Grundverbindungsmöglichkeit auf.

Nochmal MFG Takei Naodar


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

[x] Raxial for President


----------



## Shi (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Gute Idee! Sieht auch besser aus


----------



## NCphalon (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Papp doch mal en Axialrotor auf den Radiallüfter deiner Graka un guck obs was bringt. Könnt mir aber vorstellen, dass die Luftverwirbelungen das Konzept umkippen.


----------



## Takei Naodar (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Geh mal den Threads nach.... Ergebnisse und theoretische Sachen wie ein vorgeschalteter Axial-
Lüfter aussehen sollte sind da schon gepostet und das nicht ohne Grund.... ich hab ja schon ein paar Tests gemacht


MFG Takei Naodar


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Hat denn mal jemand eine Strömungssimulation oder so mit dem Design versucht?
So wie ich das verstehe hast du ja nur einen Axiallüfter zwangsbeatmet, auf die Art aber auch die doppelte Bauhöhe erreicht. 
Ein Versuch mit zwei Probanden in gleichem Format oder eben eine Simulation wären dann doch mal interessant.


----------



## Kaktus (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

[X]K.A / Geht mir am A.... vorbei
Da es einfach nichts Neues ist. Zumal bei Grafikkarten auch nicht wirklich umsetzbar da er recht hoch sein müsste um wirklich einen Effekt zu erzielen. Denn der Gedanke das die Lut durch die Schlitze gedrückt wird, ist ja nicht falsch, nur musst du dazu einen hohen Luftdruck aufbauen und ein Teil der Leistung verpufft so oder so weil sich direkt unter dem Lüfter eine Lufttasche bilden wird. Schon als Prototyp gesehen und wurde auch wieder verworfen aus den genannten Gründen.


----------



## Takei Naodar (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Leider nicht... weder ich noch DAEF13 (mein Grafiker) haben die nötigen Progs dafür....
aber das reine Schema ist bewiesen und belegt..... mit der Strömungssimulation könnte
aber noch relativ genau herausfinden wieviel es bringt.

Wenn jemand interesse daran hat mal ein Strömungsmodell zu erstellen, einfach bei mir melden....

Edit:
@ Kaktus
Das hier gepostete Teil dient nur zum reinen Demonstration wie man Axial und Radiallüfter kombienieren kann...
Das fertige Modell ist von den dir beschriebenen Kinderkrankheiten längst befreit...


----------



## Kaktus (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das du etwas Neues erfunden hast? Es gibt derart vieles was du sicherlich nicht kennst und auch oft nie über den Prototypenstatus hinweg kommt.... ich habe einiges zu sehen bekommen wie man versucht hat das Problem zu lösen und alles war nicht zufriedenstellend. Seis mit Luftleitlamellen, diverse Formen zur Flussregulierung u.s.w.! War alles nichts. Nich tmal annähernd. 

Es ist ja schön das du dir etwas überlegt hast, aber das Rad hast du nicht neu Erfunden zumal ähnliche Systeme in der Industrie schon lange zum Tragen kommen aufgrund fehlender anderer Möglichkeiten. 

Aber melde es mal zum Patent an. Vielleicht hast du Glück. Nur bin ich ziemlich überzeugt das es das schon gibt. So viele Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht.


----------



## Takei Naodar (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Super dann habe ich nichts Neues erfunden!
Dafür werde ich derjenige sein der dieses Rad mal richtig rund macht!


----------



## Kaktus (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

 Ich wünsch dir viel Glück. Wie du selbst sagst, du kennst nicht mal den Strömungsverlauf, wie will man da optimieren?  Das wäre wie als wenn Fahrzeughersteller versuchen ein Auto Windschnittig zu machen aber keinen Windkanal haben. Also Pi mal Daumen irgendwas "erfinden"


----------



## NVSupporter_no1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke definitiv nicht das das rad "rund erneuert".

Ich habe mich mit einigen Leuten Unterhalten und mir wurde gesagt das hier das gerede von dir größer ist als die Tatsachen die dahinter stehen. Informationen stammen von einer größeren Veranstaltung.

Bis jetzt funktioniert der aktuelle Lüfter Tadellos.
Sonst würden wir auch keine 2 Jahre Garantie geben.

mfg 

NV Cooling


----------



## ThePlayer (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich mal fragen darf, was hast du eigentlich vor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube nicht, dass dieses Konzept etwas bringt.
Wie bereits angemerkt: zusätzliche Bauhöhe ist nicht. Wenn man die zur nutzen wollte, könnte man die Kühleffizienz auch so problemlos steigen.
D.h. die zusätzliche Axialkomponente muss in den 1cm Spalt zwischen Raidal-Schaufeln und Antrieb passen. Dadurch wird sie so klein, dass sie eher bremst. Ein Lüfter greift die Luft nunmal an der Vorderkante jedes Lüfterblattes und davon hat die Radial-Komponente geschätzt 2 Dutzend a 3cm Höhe/Kantenlänge und die Axialkomponente hätte 6-7 a 1cm. Zwar kann ein geschwungenes Lüfterblatt auch einen Unterdruck auf der Blattrückseite aufbauen und dadurch Luft auf der gesamten Fläche ansaugen, aber auch die Querschnittsfläche des axial-Ringes wäre kleiner als die des radial-Zylinders und außerdem wird das nur sehr eingeschränkt funktionieren, wenn der Axialteil tatsächlich (Über)Druck aufbauen soll (macht er das nicht, ist er wirkungslos).

Fazit: Nützt nichts. Wo imho viel Optimierungspotential bei Radiallüftern besteht, ist die Schaufelgeometrie. Die sind imho viel zu dick (geschätzt 25% des Umfanges besteht aus Schaufel, nicht aus Zwischenraum für die Luft). Außerdem könnte man Luftzuführung und Lüfterdicke deutlich verbessern, wenn man den Lüfter hinter dem PCB anbringt (wer eine 350€ Karte kauft, sollte sich auch ein 33cm-full-length-Gehäuse leisten können. Die gibts schließlich ab 0€ in jedem zweiten Sperrmüll), so dass PCB und Komponenten keinen Platz mehr klauen.
Aber sonst dürfte bei der Lüftereffizienz kaum noch was zu machen sein - was imho auch nicht wirklich überrascht, schließlich werden derartige Lüfter seit über 100 Jahren gebaut.

Wo ich aber immer noch den Kopf schüttle: Luftleitelemente ("wie kommt die Luft von hinterm Lüfter nach vorn?") und Entlüftung (Sonderpreis an AMDs 2cm²-Öffnung-sind-mehr-als-genug-Slotblech).


----------



## Dr.House (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Man sollte dieses Model simulieren, weil ich glaube die Verwirbelungen vom Axialen Lüfterrad sind zu groß und würden eher den Radialen ausbremsen.

Es würde funktionieren wenn der axiale lüfter Nen übergang zum Radialen hätte, damit sich die Strömung ausbilden kann und nicht zu sehr verwirbelt ist. 

Eher ne Sackgasse. Würde wie mein Vorredner eher die Geometrie der Schaufeln optimieren wollen


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Das konzept birngt nix, schon allein aus dem grund, dass der eine lüfter die luft waagerecht in die karte hineinpustet, der andere jedoch (wenn man die karte überhaupt so gestalten könnte dass er luft ansaugt), die luft nur nach unten blasen würde. Somit wäre ein solcher "Raxiallüfter" völlig sinnlos


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Man sollte dieses Model simulieren, weil ich glaube die Verwirbelungen vom Axialen Lüfterrad sind zu groß und würden eher den Radialen ausbremsen.
> 
> Es würde funktionieren wenn der axiale lüfter Nen übergang zum Radialen hätte, damit sich die Strömung ausbilden kann und nicht zu sehr verwirbelt ist.



Verwirbelt dürfte die Luft so oder so sein.
Was aber noch ein weiterer Faktor sein könnte, ist Massenträgheit: Wenn die Luft schon in der Axialstufe in Rotation versetzt wird, dann ist die Relativbewgung der Radialschaufeln und damit deren Wirkung gering. Die Axialstufe würde als Diagonallüfter arbeiten, die Radialstufe als Lüftergitter 
(anders sieht es aus, wenn beide getrennt und gegenläufig arbeiten. Sowas kann sehr hohe Leistungen erbringen. Ist aber auch sehr laut)


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Hier mal ein Bildernachschub, bei dem die Fehler, ala "Luftpolster" behoben sein sollen.
Die Erklärung, wie es funktionieren soll, überlasse ich aber lieber Takei


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Also die Bilder sehen ja schn und gut aus, aber sind die Beiden Lüfterblätter miteinander verbunden?
Wenn nein, wie soll der Radiallüfter dann angetrieben werden? Wenn ja, was soll es bringen die Luft auf den Motor des Axial Lüfters zu pusten? Das würde doch nur eine enorme Lautstärke bringen und evtl. je nach Luftverwirbelung sogar kontra Produktiv sein wenn die Luft des Axiallüfters gegen die Drehrichtung des Radiallüfters strömt?
mfg


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Die Lüfterblätter sind verbunden.
Es geht hier auch nur darum, den Radiallüfter quasi Zwangszubeatmen, damit er mehr Luft bekommt (der Druck soll gesteigert werden).
Gedacht ist das Teil auch nur für DHE Kühler, ansonsten würde er keinen Sinn machen.

Wie gesagt, wie genau die Luft strömen soll, dass weiß Takei besser, aber im Groben lässt sich sagen, dass einfach mehr Luft bei geringerer Drehzahl strömen soll (was Takei mittels eines vorgeschaltetem Axiallüfters an eine GTX580 (?) auch erfolgreich geschafft hat).


----------



## NCphalon (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Aber wie sieht das ganze aus wenn Axial- und Radialstufe sich synchron drehen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Beim vorgeschalteten Lüfter hatte er aber
- einen vorgeschalteten Lüfter
- einen größeren vorgeschalteten Lüfter
- einen größeren Platzverbrauch


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Genau das ist der Punkt, wenn du einen Axial Lüfter davor setzt pumpt er die Luft zum Radiallüfter, aber wenn du sie verbindest, dann pumpt er sie in den Lüfter was wenig bringen sollte.
mfg


----------



## Takei Naodar (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Ich misch mich nochmal kurz ein ihr wart ja mal ganz gut dabei zu diskutieren. ^^ Der Lüfter ist hinterher aus einem Guß wie mein Grafiker schon gesagt hat ^^ #
Das Schema an sich ist einfach......

Die Luft wird in den Lüfter reingezogen, teilweise wird sie durch die radialen Finnen durchgezogen, aber der weitaus größere Teil wird durch die axialen Blätter nach unten gedrückt und dort durch die Abschrägung am Blatt im Endeffekt Diagonal auf die Bodenplatte gedrückt, was das schon genannte Problem mit dem Luftpolster verringert, (ganz weg kriegt man es nicht so einfach)
damit die axial gepumpte Luft leichter durch die Finnen gelangen kann haben sie auf dieser Höhe eine andere Geometrie.

Ich denke mal das war alles was ich so dazu sagen müsste.....

MFG Takei Naodar


----------



## TAZ (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Und wie wollt ihr das Teil produzieren?

Mit Plastespritzdruckgus wird es nichts, zuviele Hinterschnitte, Teilungsebene kann auch nicht wirklich hineingelegt werden.

Und selbst wenn, Das Formwerkzeug hätte soviele Schieber...das treibt alles die Kosten in die Höhe bei Serienproduktion...
Aber geht mal für ein Formwerkzeug mit einfacher Kavität von weit mehr als 500.000€ aus. (Wahrscheinlich sogar mehr als das doppelte...)

Was bleibt wäre Rapid Prototyping, aber selbst dafür ist das Design zu kompliziert, weil ihr nie die notwendige Maßgenauigkeit hinbekommt, vom fehlenden Rundlauf ganz zu schweigen.
Man kann zwar auch mit Rapid Prototyping sehr genau fertigen, ist aber wieder die Kostensache im Weg...

Die einzige Möglichkeit so eine Form überhaupt herzustellen wäre vllt. Laser Cusing...aber über die Kosten müssen wir gar erst nicht reden. 

Was ich euch damit sagen will, auf dem Papier mags vllt. gut klingen, aber nicht alles was man im CAD konstruieren kann kann auch gefertigt bzw. wirtschaftlich gefertigt werden. Aber das lernt man auch erst im Maschinenbaustudium unter "Fertigungsgerechtes Gestalten".

Nette Idee, aber eure Zeit müsst ihr damit nicht verschwenden, wäre schade drum.


----------



## Takei Naodar (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe nie gesagt das das Teil fertigungsgerecht wäre ^^ aber soweit ich das einschätzen kann wäre es gut möglich mit 2-3 Anderungen das Teil fertigungsgerecht hinzubekommen, ohne einen Allzugroßen Effektivitätsverlust. Wobei ich denke du spielst vor allem auf die radialen Finnen an oder TAZ?


----------



## KaitoKid (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück dabei^^


----------



## TAZ (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Die radialen Finnen an sich sind kein Problem...aber die Kombination mit dem reingelegten Axiallüfter schon.

Aber überleg dir folgendes...
Dort wo jetzt in eurem Modell Luft ist, muss Metall sein beim Spritzprozess, und diese Metallstücke, diese Kernzüge müssen herein und herausgeführt werden und zwar auf einer geraden Bahn. Das erhöht zum einen den hydraulischen Schaltungsaufwand am Formwerkzeug und auch die Kühlung des Formwerkzeuges wird wesentlich erschwert, weil du bewegte Teile bisher nicht richtig kühlen kannst. (Es gibt aber Ansätze mit gekühlten Kernzügen, sind aber sehr teuer, lohnt sich bei diesen Stückzahlen nicht.) Das Formwerkzeug überhitzt dir an bestimmten Stellen und du bekommst Oberflächenbrand oder Bläschenbildung...
Solche Teile kannst du dann direkt in den Müll schmeissen.
Wenn du mehr kühlst um die Temperatur unten zu halten wird die Form nicht richtig ausgespritzt. Sackgasse!

Ich sage mal selbst wenn du eine entsprechende Spritzgussform bauen kannst, was bei der Komplexität des Teils nicht möglich sein wird. Du hast definitiv massiv viel Ausschuss...von Wirtschaftlichkeit müssen wir an dieser Stelle auch nicht reden. Das wird dir keiner produzieren...
Ich habe schon wesentlich einfachere Teile erlebt mit denen der Produzent (europäischer Marktführer) fast an den Rand des Verstandes gebracht wurde...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Hat jemand schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass man den Radial- und den Axiallüfter getrennt fertigen kann und in der späteren Produktion dann ineinanderstecken?
Ich denke, dass wäre das einfachste, denn man kann beide getrennt fertigen, wie man sieht.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Jop mit einem einfachen Schraubsystem (wie bei einer Sprudelflasche)
Aber davor sollte man wissen ob das teil überhaupt was bringt


----------



## TAZ (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Gute Idee!

man könnte den Radialteil ganz einfach von oben oder unten an den Axialteil (hier sitzt auch die Nabe) ranklicken.

Einziges Problem, der Rundlauf...evtl. wird man hier mit mit Vibrationen zu kämpfen haben. Ihr dürft ja nicht vergessen dass eure bewegte Masse ja beinahe doppelt so groß ist wie bei einem konventionellen Radiallüfter.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Also als erstes solltet ihr euch nach einer Strömungssimulation Freeware umschauen...


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Gab' es schon einmal entkoppelte Referenzlüfter? 

@Wa1lock, das suchen ist einfach, das finden ist schwer


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Das wäre natürlich was, aber die werden zu laut sein damit das was reißt, außerdem sitzt der Lüfter ja auf der Platine und die sitzt auf dem Mainboard und das sitzt erst auf dem Case...
@DAEF13 Kannst du mal eure Konstruktion mit einem Kompletten Kühler entwerfen???
mfg


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Du meinst den Lüfter in eine GraKa gepappt? Kann ich machen...
Das Prinzip bleibt ja bei der DHE Variante.

Bevor ich es vergesse, die Karte ist von Scooby

Und zur Fertigung: 

Auch hier gilt: Axial + Radial = -irgendein Name-
Ich denke mal, es ist kein Problem, ein paar Ösen an einen Axiallüfter zu packen. An diesen Ösen kann der Radialteil nun schraubt, geklebt ,oder was auch immer, werden. Mal eine theoretische(!) Skizze. Jetzt sagt nichts von, Luftstrom bla, dieses und jenes, es ist nur eine Idee


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Ich misch mich nochmal kurz ein ihr wart ja mal ganz gut dabei zu diskutieren. ^^ Der Lüfter ist hinterher aus einem Guß wie mein Grafiker schon gesagt hat ^^ #
> Das Schema an sich ist einfach......
> 
> Die Luft wird in den Lüfter reingezogen, teilweise wird sie durch die radialen Finnen durchgezogen, aber der weitaus größere Teil wird durch die axialen Blätter nach unten gedrückt und dort durch die Abschrägung am Blatt im Endeffekt Diagonal auf die Bodenplatte gedrückt, was das schon genannte Problem mit dem Luftpolster verringert, (ganz weg kriegt man es nicht so einfach)
> ...



Ich sehe bei deiner Beschreibung weiterhin nicht, was die Radialkomponente zur Lüftung beiträgt. Das ist ein ganz klassischer Diagonallüfter: Luft wird durch die Geometrie nach unten gedrückt und durch die Fliehkraft nach außen geschleudert. Das du noch einen Käfig drum rum legst sorgt nur für mehr Wiederstand und kostet Platz, so dass du statt einem 80-92mm Design mit einem 60-70mm arbeiten musst. Effizienz? Fehlanzeige.

Zur Fertigung:
In der Form mit unten nicht verbundenten Radialkomponenten ist das Ding ein Axiallüfter mit Zacken dran. Wenn man auf die Torsion der Radialkomponente verzichtet oder den oberen Ring so schmal macht, dass die Oberseite des Torsionsbereiches nicht verdeckt wird, lässt sich das ganze mit einer Halbform von oben und unten realisiern. Die filigranen Details erschweren zwar das herauslösen, aber bei Prototypen hat man Zeit. Zur besseren Abbildung würde ich (beim Prototypen) nicht mit hohem Druck arbeiten, sondern im Gegenteil mit geringem Druck und hohen Temperaturen (vorgewärmte Form), d.h. mit einem echten Guss, keinem Spritzguss. (Ggf. muss man mit einer Gips/Kermaikform arbeiten, damit die Wärmeausdehnung nicht zum Problem wird)
Alternativ nimmt man für den Prototypen was chemisch aushärtendes als Gussmaterial.


----------



## boyka (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

K.A /  Geht mir am A.... vorbei

sollang das ding nicht so laut ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht hätte man erst die Technik erklären sollen und dann eine Abstimmung machen?
Jetzt stimmt die ein Hälfte der Leute nach den Versprechen ab (die gut klingen) und die andere nach dem, was sie realisierbar hält (nichts).


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte man erst die Technik erklären sollen und dann eine Abstimmung machen?
> Jetzt stimmt die ein Hälfte der Leute nach den Versprechen ab (die gut klingen) und die andere nach dem, was sie realisierbar hält (nichts).


Ruyven sag mal was hattest du in Mathe xD
Ich sehe bei ca. 43 stimmen nicht das die beiden Hälften 8 (bzw. 15) und 28 sind


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte Leistungskurs, wir können nur a+b 
Und das mitlerweile ein paar mehr abgestimmt haben ist ja nicht meine Schuld (zugegeben: ich hätte die Umfrage schließen können  ) - und ändert auch nichts an ihrer Sinnlosigkeit.


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (zugegeben: ich hätte die Umfrage schließen können  )



Was du aber natürlich nicht machst, da diese Umfrage ja keinem Weh tut


Wenn irgendjemand von euch eine Software zur Stömungssimulation kennt, soll er sich doch bitte melden.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

@DAEF13 Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber es klingt genau nachdme ihr sucht:
Klick


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Danke, ich werd' die Demoversion mal testen


----------



## Klutten (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wenn irgendjemand von euch eine Software zur Stömungssimulation kennt, soll er sich doch bitte melden.



Es gibt einige gute und zuverlässige Lösungen, die wie Ansys entweder eigenständig oder auch als Plugin in teuren CAD-Systemen zur Anwendung kommen. Demos bieten da meist nicht die Möglichkeit Ergebnisse zu bekommen, oder sind in der Berechnung sehr grob (und damit unbrauchbar). Verfeinern kann man in den unbezahlbaren Vollversionen.

Bei der Umfrage habe ich mal für "nein" gestimmt. Da ich mich im Studium auf Strömungsmechanik spezialisiert hatte, weiß ich, dass dieses Konstrukt nicht funktionieren kann. Schaufellängen und Anordnung, Relativgeschwindigkeiten und auch die reale Austrittsfläche der Strömung in Bezug auf den benötigten Druck vor dem Kühlkörper sind nicht praktikabel. 

Aber macht mal - forschen macht Spaß, auch wenn man am Ende nicht das erreicht, was man sich am Anfang vorgestellt hat.


----------



## Dommerle (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

[x] Ja

Gute Idee, die aber noch ordentlich Forschung/Entwicklung benötigt, bis sie voll ausgereift sein wird.


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich schon, nur müsste damit er wirklich besser als ein normaler Radial-Lüfter ist, direkt über dem Kühlkörper der ZB. Graka platziert werden, was die höhe des Produkts ganz schön wachsen lässt!

mfg


----------



## KaitoKid (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Warum gibt es eigentlich nicht standartmäßig Axiallüfter wie bei der EVGA GeForce GTX 460 FTW, die ist auch nur 2 Slots hoch?
Wäre es nicht leiser/kühler?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Raxiallüfterdesign Diskussionsthread*

Nö, maximal eins von beiden.
Ein großer Axiallüfter wie auf einigen 460ern fördert zwar z.T. mehr Luft bei gleicher Lautstärke, aber er erzwingt in dieser Position auch einen halb so großen Kühlkörper. Bei einer 560 kann man sich letzteres nicht leisten. Dazu kommt das Problem der Luftführung. DHE ist mit Axial kaum machbar und non-DHE ist in schlecht belüfteten DAU- oder OEM-Gehäusen massiv im Nachteil, auch wenn entsprechende Kühler auf offenen, realitätsfernen Testständen oft ganz gut abschneiden.


----------

